# Collet sets...(ER)



## Bradells (Jul 5, 2020)

I currently have a sherline setup (3/4 thread and #1 MT in the spindle), and am looking at strategies on ER collets.

The mill is pretty easy... 3/8” primarily would be used for endmills, but on the lathe, many sizes would be used.

Now, thinking about making this slightly ‘futureproof’... would it make sense to go for a smaller ER16/20 (or 32) set, and use them along with a larger set (ER40+) on ‘the next lathe’?

Maybe put this way, What size would be ‘too small’ (ie next to useless as you would use a ERx size instead) on a larger 7x lathe?


Brad


----------



## Dabbler (Jul 6, 2020)

On a MT#1 it would seem that an ER20 would be the sweet spot.  Bigger mills than 1/2" seems to be a bit large for a Sherline... my 1 cents' worth.


----------

